# Need help pushing my 920



## anomaly597 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hullo.

I've had my i7 920 for a year and a half, and for about a year of it, it's been OC'd to 3.4ghz on auto everything. Just bclk up to 170*20 and let the mobo do its own thing, worked great. Recently for one reason or another my speed was reset to default, so I've been reading up a bit on OC'ing cuz I wanted to try for 3.6 this time.

Long story short, I'm not even stable at 3.4 anymore. If I try anything above 170*20 I dont even post, and at that speed I'll have a crash here and there.

I'm down to 160*20 (3.2ghz) and I'm stable. I could be satisfied if I didnt already know that I've done better than this before, and that my temps are well within reason. Should I just step up the voltages? If so, which ones do I try first?

I'm running:

i7 920 C0
Intel DX58SO
Noctua NHU12P HSF
Antec 900 case, fans on low.
Cooler Master 800w Silent Pro PSU
EVGA GTX 570
6GB OCZ Gold DDR3 1600

At 3.2ghz w/ auto voltage settings, I max out at about 70c in P95 after half an hour or so. I dont run it for longer because I'm impatient and have really nothing else to do in the meantime.


----------



## anomaly597 (Dec 3, 2010)

Progress! I've lowered my dram multiplier and switched to manual voltages to up them. I've worked up to 180*19 so far (Turbo off) and I'll let you know if I hit a stable 3.6ghz later. I do get to 79c on core1 after about a half hour of P95, but the furnace blasts straight into my room so higher temps are expected.

If I open the door I freeze, but my CPU temps drop ~5c haha. But there's 2 feet of snow outside so I'll just deal with 40c idle for now.


----------

